# 
,.
. -     ,   ,  -          ,  .         . ??    (  - ).   -  .  ..

----------


## Irusya

> ,


  ,     .  " " ?

----------

-,     -      -" ".

----------


## Irusya

> 


   ?
       ?

----------

, .
    ""- ,    -    .           ,  - (   )     .

----------


## Irusya

,  -  "".
       -      " () _____,       ,     (-)   (-)    (-),  ..  ( ) ( -) 
    _____     (    , ,  2 "...    ____       ".  - 
      .

----------

-

----------


## Irusya

> -


,      .      +

----------

????-?? 
 --  ???

----------


## Irusya

> ????-??


  . "" 




> 


 ?

----------

-          -  .

----------


## Irusya

> -          -  .


5  :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------

-   --?????
      ))



  .. 

  : 

, . 5-  100, . 1 

(.. 111-11-11) 



18  2008 .    -     (  NA00003333),   NA 0008881.          ,        10 000 .   ,       01  2008 ,       .

  . 463            -        .    .35                .  ,  ,     ,          ,             ,   .          ,        . 

       -           . 2 . 23.1     .    . 3  ,            0,5%           .  ,   02  2008            50  (     100% ).

        10- .

 ,      

:

1.         -  10 000 .       ;

2.            .  .;

3.             50    ,   02  2008 .;

4.    ,     .

             ,            ,   . 395  ,     .



:

1.    28.10.2008.   ;

2.     18.07.2008.;

3.  ;

4.    10 000 .;



25  2008 . 

 .

----------


## Irusya

**, ,    .
   ,  "" ,          .    -

----------



----------

?   .,      (     ). ,        ,  -     - 9 ).  ,    ,           .   ,               .
     ,            . 
 ,      .
 ,       ,   ,     ?

----------

.





                                                                                                - ..

                                                                                                ""



                                                       .


21.11.2011    275  18.11.11  302  21.11.11    " ".         ,      2   52 551 .   ,       5-7 ,       .

   . 463  ,                 .    .35                .  ,  ,     ,          ,             ,   .          ,        . 

                  . 2 . 23.1     .    . 3  ,            0,5%           . 

         5- .

  ,      .

 :

 1.         -  52 551 .       ;

 2.    ,     .

              ,            ,   . 395  ,     .



 :

 1.   302  21.11.11

 2.   275  18.11.11

 3.    2  21.11.11





 21.12.11                                                       - ..

----------

> ?   .,      (     ). ,        ,  -     - 9 ).  ,    ,           .   ,               .
>      ,            . 
>  ,      .
>  ,       ,   ,     ?


   -- -   -- 100 ,              ))--  .
    -- ???--          )))--   --  ????????????????

----------


## 1109

?    ? 
 ,  ,       ,    , ...
  ,    ,    .    ,     ,      ,       - .  ,   ,   .           ,  ,   ,    .     .        ?

----------

,     .,   .,     .

----------


## Irusya

> .35


 ?   ,   ?

----------

> ?    ? 
>  ,  ,       ,    , ...
>   ,    ,    .    ,     ,      ,       - .  ,   ,   .           ,  ,   ,    .     .        ?


        ,      .
     )))-      -  1 500 .       .

----------

> ,     .,   .,     .


   ??     ?????

----------

> ?   ,   ?


-  ,    .

----------


## Irusya

> ??





> " () _____,       ,     (-)   (-)    (-),  ..  ( ) ( -)
>     _____     (    , ,  2 "...    ____       ". -



 :yes:

----------

)))-?? -  (        ..)  ????

----------


## Irusya

**,   ,         ,  " !"?  :Big Grin: 
    ,        .     
   -   -   "" ( ))))

----------

..   --     (((((--  .

----------

(,   ..),   -        ,-     ??--          ??,        .

----------


## Irusya

> 


     ?   -  ?

----------

?????

----------

.
 \??????-      ????????(   ..)?????

----------


## Irusya

> ????????(   ..)?????


 , .        ,    :Big Grin: 
   -     ,

----------

--..      -        --   ()   .

----------


## Irusya

> 


       ?
      ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## BorisG

> ?


   ?
      .    . 




> ,


      .     ,   ,           .
     .

----------


## Irusya

> .


 .  .    -        ,   "",

----------


## BorisG

> .  .


,   . 
   ,    .  . 




> -        ,   "",


    ,   ,     . 
   ,    . 
     -    ,   .
     ,         .    
       ,   ,       .  ,   ,         2 ,    .   ,  ,  ,   .
       . 
      . ,         -  .

----------


## Irusya

> ,    .


 ,   ,      .     ,

----------

--    ??--       --  -    (  )        .   ??
.

----------


## Irusya

> -     ,


  :yes:

----------

-            -..             -       -       ???

----------


## Irusya

> 


    -

----------

> -


     ??????

----------

.

----------

!  .    ,          ,     ?         ?  .

----------


## Irusya

> ,          ,     ?


   ?
-. ?

----------

,    .     , .   .     . :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

?      ?

----------


## .

.       .     3   ().    2  .   1,5   .            .   ,         .  , ,  ,  .              ,   .            ?

----------


## .

,   ?

----------

